# Dead or Alive the MOVIE



## Xenophobia (Nov 28, 2006)

STAY AWAY FROM THIS MOVIE!!! if your a fan of this series, everything they did in this movie just showed how far the director was willing to F it up.

Its up to par with the legendary Street Fighter Movie. The only thing saving grace for this movie is Holly Valance playing Christie... though she would had made  a better Tina.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ayane and Hayate kiss, and Hayate fight using shaolin kung fu instead Ninjitsu.




that is some of the crap that they made


----------



## B.M.G. (Nov 28, 2006)

lol, it been almos a year since i last saw the trailer.

what happen to this movie?

Did it even came out on theater?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 28, 2006)

This will just become yet another example of a poor transition of turning a video game story into a movie.

Why don't they follow the actual story when they do this? Is it really that hard?


----------



## DeepThought (Nov 28, 2006)

I will only watch this movie for free and on the table.  No money or effort will be spent to watch this crap.
...
but if it''s on...


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Nov 28, 2006)

Wow, makes me wonder how they could cancel a movie like Halo, and still come out with this.


----------



## B.M.G. (Nov 28, 2006)

Takumi Matsuki said:


> Wow, makes me wonder how they could cancel a movie like Halo, and still come out with this.




from what i heard, they haven't cancelled Halo.


----------



## Dave (Nov 28, 2006)

i remember the this!!
i heard it would suck


----------



## xRUStillDown (Nov 29, 2006)

When does this movie come out?..


----------



## tinlunlau (Nov 29, 2006)

it's been out in other countries since september but still no american release yet.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 29, 2006)

That's one of the biggest crap I have seen this year.

I add that shit to legends of the calibre of Street Fighter, Double Dragon or Mortal Kombat: Annihilation


----------



## Nice Gai (Nov 29, 2006)

WHY WHY WHY I am probably one of the biggest DOA fan I now know how Tom Brady (DOA World Champ) felt when I beat him. I love the DOA series and Ayane knows Hayate is her half brother FTW. I saw 5 min of this movie and almost cried its so bad. They try to incorporate the moves into the Movie and just fail.


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 29, 2006)

The movie sucks yes it does. It tried it's best to incorporate stuff into the movie. But, with something like DoA where the story is ergh all to itself. You shouldn't expect nothing but eye candy which in my opinion was.


----------



## Nice Gai (Nov 29, 2006)

Potentialflip said:


> The movie sucks yes it does. It tried it's best to incorporate stuff into the movie. But, with something like DoA where the story is ergh all to itself. You shouldn't expect nothing but eye candy which in my opinion was.



Looking at your avatar I would wish that Deadpool just walk in there and kill everyone and call it day. Sorry random imagination.


----------



## yuhun (Nov 29, 2006)

LOL this movie looks so freakin bad.


----------



## xRUStillDown (Nov 30, 2006)

Is there a trailer for this movie out somewhere?.. I wanna see why this movie is so awful..


----------



## yuhun (Nov 30, 2006)

xRUStillDown said:


> Is there a trailer for this movie out somewhere?.. I wanna see why this movie is so awful..



Link removed


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Nov 30, 2006)

Eh this is a MUST see just because of the girls, especially Holly ^_^

RAWR!!!

Tho, the movie is as crap as a movie can get.


----------



## Nice Gai (Nov 30, 2006)

dxtr said:


> Eh this is a MUST see just because of the girls, especially Holly ^_^
> 
> RAWR!!!
> 
> Tho, the movie is as crap as a movie can get.



that will be my only person in seeing this movie. Just to check out the girls. Ayane is my fav character.


----------



## Seany (Nov 30, 2006)

Wow...that trailer was horrible.
So cheesy..


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 30, 2006)

Oh...

My...

God.

I'm not sure I'll ever see a movie based off a video game ever again.


----------



## Nice Gai (Nov 30, 2006)

have there been any good ones made from video games yet? Well Mortal Kombat was awesome was there anymore.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 30, 2006)

That all depends on whether they fuck up the Halo movie.  Assuming they actually do it.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 30, 2006)

Nice Gai said:


> have there been any good ones made from video games yet? Well Mortal Kombat was awesome was there anymore.



I think the best one so far was Silent Hill and still a so-so movie. Great ambientation and stuff but lacked interest and more deep script most of times.


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 30, 2006)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Oh...
> 
> My...
> 
> ...



No Halo movie for you then?


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 30, 2006)

Chatulio said:


> No Halo movie for you then?



That depends on how they go about making it.  Peter Jackson looked good enough to make it, but now he's not.  So, depending on how they decide to make it, if they do, I might.


----------



## Kisame. (Nov 30, 2006)

erm...this has the best the worst serious movie ever.


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 30, 2006)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> That depends on how they go about making it.  Peter Jackson looked good enough to make it, but now he's not.  So, depending on how they decide to make it, if they do, I might.



Why what happened with Jackson?


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 30, 2006)

Chatulio said:


> Why what happened with Jackson?



Apparently, from what I've read, he no longer wants to direct the movie.


----------



## EXhack (Nov 30, 2006)

This will be watchable, but I heavily doubt that it will win any awards. Probably because it will be too fun...


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 30, 2006)

Grb2HAck said:


> This will be watchable, but I heavily doubt that it will win any awards. Probably because it will be too fun...



Watchable in a Mystery Science Theater 3000 way?  Or you serious?


----------



## Nejitenstar8 (Nov 30, 2006)

The Dead or Alive movie looks like nothing but crap. I will NOT see it. It looks painful- 
*Spoiler*: __ 



AYANE AND HAYATE KISS?! Aren't they half-siblings? Oh god gross.


 Like I said- this movie looks awful. And has anyone seen the casting? Ayane looks ridiculous. The purple wig... The purple wig...


----------



## EXhack (Nov 30, 2006)

^^I just meant that it won't be liked by tight anused critics...


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 30, 2006)

^Well I must be one too, because I can already tell I won't like it seriously.


----------



## darkviper (Dec 2, 2006)

sigh now im going to have to watch it....


----------



## Beachan18 (Dec 9, 2006)

-_- Another good game made into a crappy movie. They should just STOP trying, dude.


----------



## Nice Gai (Dec 26, 2006)

Nice Gai's Review of DOA movie:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Good

The movie was Semi correct with the storyline. Some bad plots but not too shabby. Too many plot holes. They elaborated on Donovan for once in the series but it still didn’t shed any light on the actual video game story. 1st 50 mins of was pretty good.

Bad
I have never seen someone get their ass kick and slammed into concrete and not bleed or break bones. That’s DOA for ya. That’s why its my favorite game but you cant have people doing that in real life. Everything after the the 1st 50 mins was too much for me to swallow. It got out of control. When it comes out please don’t go see it. Its better to download and watch in the comfort of your room. If you don’t know anything about DOA then watching it is fine. Just play DOA2, 3 and 4 and you will be fine. The girls are the only thing worth watching and Hayabusa walking up in DOA tech kicking as looking for Hayate.

Characters
Zack-Kind of funny I was expecting more craziness out of him. His fight against Tina was kind of tight
Tina-Oh gawd she didn’t do anything tight but look sexy as hell
Christie-Def the cutest and finest white girl I have ever seen. So damn sexy and she can fight her ass off
Kasumi-I swear to goodness if they show her no ass self one more time on the screen I was going to scream.
Bass-No point whatsoever in this movie. I am surprised Kevin Nash took that part
Hayabusa-Def prob the only reason to watch this movie. He pulled out some sweet moves and kicked some ass
Genfu-nothing to discuss
Jan Lee-never seen someone get their ass kicked so quick.
Lei Fang-nothing to discuss
Bayman- Loser like hell cant do shit.
Leon-looked vicious. Kasumi whooped him and that totally through me off
AYANE-My favorite character in all of video games looked so hot I must say but damn she couldn’t fight for shit. I be damn if Kasumi can beat Ayane. Ayane was so damn hot. I got a thing for girls with purple hair.
Hayate-Pointless to discuss I was hyped up the whole time for his return and gets his ass handed to him. What the hell happened to Ein?
Helena was pretty cute but over exaggerated. 

My rating:
6 out of 10 because of the girls
4 out of 10 without the girls


----------



## Blood Raven (Dec 27, 2006)

The whole movie seems to be an excuse just for the cast to earn some quick cash and let all the women look sexy while they use their girl power abilities.


----------



## Slips (Dec 27, 2006)

Downloads **


----------

